# Interpretation von Kurzgeschichten -> Rettung 1 (Herbert W. Franke)



## driver (11. Apr 2015)

Servus zusammen,

Ich sitze jetzt schon seit einigen Tagen an einer Interpretation von  der Kurzgeschichte "Rettung 1" von Herbert W. Franke aus dem Jahr 1994.
Ich muss eine komplette Inhaltsangabe verfassen und hinterher noch eine Textanalyse schreiben. Dabei muss ich auf sprachliche Mittel und Ausdruck achten (Abitur).
Deutsch ist einfach nicht mein Fach und aus dieser Geschichte werde ich einfach nicht schlau. 
Meine Frage, wer kann mir hierbei helfen? Im Internet finde ich nichts über die Geschichte.....
Was ist die Aussage der Geschichte, vllt nen paar Anfangssätze oder sowas...


----------



## Flown (11. Apr 2015)

Das ist hier ein Froum für die Programmiersprache Java. Wir sind gerne behilflich bei Programmierproblemen, aber nicht für Deutschaufgaben.


----------

